# Found 2 abandoned baby pigeons, have some questions



## PetitPea (May 19, 2020)

Hello everyone ! 

I'm Eva, I live in Prague, and last week we realised that the mama pigeon nesting in my courtyard hadn't come back to feed her babies at all ; my husband stood by the window to spy on the nest and no bird came to see the little ones. After 12h of no parent showing up to feed the young, we just decided to take them in ( especially since the night got pretty cold those days, 5°c in the dead of night). We took them in, from pics I'd say they were 12 days old at that moment. It's been 4 days that we have them, and they seem pretty happy, we went to the vet to make sure they are ok, and the vet said we're doing good. 

We feed them 4-5 times a days, whenever the crop is empty, either with defrosted peas or corn (about 150 pieces total/day if it's the only thing we give them) when i don't have the time, or the nutribird a21 formula (at yogourt consistency), around 10- 15ml per feeding (hard to say given how messy they are ). I also regularly "peck" at their food bowl in the cage that i filled with outdoor bird mix (only very small grain thouhg), and try to show them how to drink from the bottle. 

They stay in a small cage in our living room. we change the paper 2-3 times a day. 

Here are some things i wonder : 

how do i know i feed them enough ? I know about the crop getting full, and i managed to feel it (especially when there are 50 peas in there), but i wouldn't want to starve them. They poop about 2-3 times between the feedings, white part liquid (like slimy kefir) and the brown bit is thick like regular poop. 

Given appearance of droppings, do they get enough water? Should i give them just water sometimes? I don't like to do that so much cause of the drowning risk... I put a straw at the back of their tongue and release the water all in one go (only few ml everytime though )) 

How sensitive are they to smoke ? we both smoke and keep the windows open (they're not in the draft of air), but i wouldn't want to poison them. 


I'm discussing options for the long term with my husband, but i woudl love to have some testimonies from you bird lovers, I'm thinking that human impriting is going to be wayyyy too strong for them to be released (our dogs are also taking care of them, we never leave the interactions unattended, but i'm guessing the babies are learning that dogs are friends). I know some people keep them as pets (which frankly is what i want to go for, they're cute and quite easy ), but would there be another option? Or is bonding with us gonna be too strong? I already noticed that they are quiet when with me but if my friend takes them it's constant squeaking... 

If you guys have some reading to recommend it would be amazing, i found a looooot of info online, but sometimes it's contradictory, so i would rather have the direction opinion of people who actually care. 


For ref here's a video of me feeding and giving water to Tuca ( and featuring Bertie too ). Any feedback on technic appreciated (nevermind my grumpy face all the animals were whining at the same time )) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mzx...56b8ZW4ndzMZIJopRXAKLU4mRIEBywKVcIIRGtE89JuI4


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They really are cute! 150 peas a day is more than enough for them. Peas have a lot of moisture, so they don't really need additional water. Although you can start teaching them now how to drink. You can dip the tip of the beak (not over the nostrils otherwise they will aspirate) in a small bowl of water. Or put down a shallow dish and play with the water by using your fingers They might even take a bath.

You can start leaving a small bowl of peas with them, they quickly learn to eat the peas by themselves. Also stick your finger in there. They will copy what your finger does. Or with the next feeding, tease them by keeping the pea between your fingers and let them to the picking. When they are able to eat peas by themselves, you can start adding some small seeds to the peas.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They will be too tame for releasing. Raised by humans, they won't know where to find food, water and shelter. So don't feel guilty about keeping them. I hope they are male and female or 2 females.


----------



## PetitPea (May 19, 2020)

Thanks Marina, we're in the direction of what you said, they have access to water and everything, i'll try and show them a little bit everyday ) 

I might be a little bit over bearing with them )) just never had birds under my care (legions of all other sorts of animals though) so i'm very scared of hurting them inadvertently. 

Thanks again for your answer, i'll spend some time here reading more about what the future may have in store for us (and probably post more neurotic mom questions ) cheers!


----------



## FoundABird420 (May 20, 2020)

Hi, I'm very sorry for interrupting but I cant start a thread and baby pigeon is upsetting me.

I saw a baby under the mums wing, the bird looked healthy (fat and plump) but then about an hour later I saw the baby come from out the shrubs and started to wobble off down the main street. I manged to turn him back around and lead him back to the bush. But that's when I noticed he was missing the top part of his beak. It looks like an injury that happened a few days ago as the wound is dark and no fresh blood. If I see him tomorrow should I take him in? I'm not sure as he looks healthy, Will mum continue to feed him?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Please bring him inside and post a photo. He won't survive.


----------



## FoundABird420 (May 20, 2020)

Marina B said:


> Please bring him inside and post a photo. He won't survive.


Hi, Ok I have been looking for him without luck, I have a comfortable box ready and suet pellets I can mash into a paste will this be ok?, I will continue to look for him and post asap.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Rather get a bag of frozen peas to feed to him, at that age they can be fed defrosted green peas. Start your own thread, go to the section "sick and injured pigeons" and click on new thread. I hope you find him.


----------



## PetitPea (May 19, 2020)

Hi again to everybody, I have a small question, we got our box of nutribird a21 and so we're currently feeding Tuca and Bertie with corn (120-150pcs everyday, in 2-3 feeding ) completed with the nutribird, 5-10ml every day . Their droppings have changed in consistency, nothing terrible, but it was a bit more liquid and yellowy yesterday, and today it's quite liquid still but the color is more like that of normal bird droppings, brownish with white bits. Should i be concerned about food intake or possible parasite? 

Also Bertie is now eating alone, pecking everything, next step is learning how to drink without putting their entire face in the water ) and Tuca literally just pecked and swallowed a piece of corn by herself ) so proud !


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

As long as they are eating well, then don't worry. Fledlings have a low immunity, so their parents can sometimes pass diseases on to them when they are getting fed. Canker is quite common, but you will notice when something is wrong. As soon as there is a decrease in appetite, then you need to start worrying.


----------



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

They are so beautiful reminds me of my little one when he was that age absolutely gorgeous looks as though you're doing a fantastic job with them well done 👍🏻


----------



## PetitPea (May 19, 2020)

thanks a lot for the answers i want to do the best possible job ))

only thing these days is that Bertie is crying all. The. Time. All day long peeee peeee peeee. And she doesn't calm down when i take her out or anything... I'm guessing she'll chill when she gets a bit older )


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That irritating squeaking will eventually change when they become older. Adult pigeons will coo at you or sit in their nests calling for a mate. This can also be a bit irritating, but that is the way they communicate.


----------



## PetitPea (May 19, 2020)

It's not too too bad, it's quite funny to have just the one shouting like this, Tuca is way calmer. Sometimes she also seems a bit annoyed with Bertie's cries, an hour ago they were both on my lap , and tuca dozed off, but bertie kept waking her up 

Do pigeons have an adolescent phase btw? A period where they might behave a bit like brats?


----------



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

Do pigeons have an adolescent phase you bet they do you won't believe how demanding they can be and how feisty they get when they can't get their own way it's quite funny really just like a naughty child my Peter gets the right hump when I won't let him go in my teacup caffeine really isn't good for them at all apparently what he likes to do he likes to grab the thin skin on my arms and twist it when he can't get his own way so you need to watch out for these behaviours you won't believe how much that hurts but a stern telling off seems to do the trick .


----------



## PetitPea (May 19, 2020)

Hi again, so the little guys are now eating by themselves, they can peck corn, and dry seeds too. They haven't got the hang of water though, but should happen pretty soon. 

However i cant' find specific information about quantities and water consumption? I give them a few soft corns (15-20) and a small handful of seeds (dove mix) along with 2-3ml of water , all that 2-3 times a day. How does it sound?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can leave a bowl of seeds with them, they will know when to stop eating. Don't limit their seed intake. They will need to start drinking water, especially after eating. So put the waterbowl next to the seed and while they are eating you can keep on stirring and playing with the water until they start drinking.

They will also need grit. This will help with digestion of the seeds and also provide them with minerals. This you will get from a petshop. Are you going to keep them indoors with no sunlight exposure? Try to get a vitamin for pigeons that you can add to their drinking water. Also calcium with added vit D3. You can also add applecidervinegar to their drinking water 2 or 3 times a week. 5 ml acv to 1 l of water. This will keep the good gut bacteria in place and help prevent diseases.


----------



## PetitPea (May 19, 2020)

Thanks a lot Marina, i really appreciate your help. 

Will do all the things you say, they're doing very good til now i think, they're lively and feisty ) it's just a little hard when i just started a new job and work 12-13h shifts everyday... But my husband takes great care of them, so all is good ) thanks again


----------

